# Tappen



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I have fished Tappen in years past and did pretty well
around the bridges with blade baits for Saugeye from
Sept first thru Thanksgiving.
Has anyone been doing any good with the Saugeye
down there.....

Thanks


----------



## basstracker2 (Aug 14, 2004)

saugeye how do you fish blade baits at tappan and where are some of the places to fish them. only been to tappan twice and liked it. thanks.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

theirs been alot of boats at the bridge. But I dont know how their doing


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I know 2wks ago there were guys jiggin eyes there and Clendening, I dont know about numbers or size, I was just out getting shad...But there must be people catching fish or there wouldnt be that many people out there.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

My Dad an I went out in the rain yesterday. (friday) My mom says we're too dedicated.  Fished in the rain from 3-7 an got :S We tried trolling, jigging, vibee's, Marked lots of fish by the bridges but couldn't get a bite. We were gonna try bottom bouncers but we the rain was picking up again an we called it quits. Oh and some guy we talked to said he caught a 6lb saugeye trolling last week.


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I usually use a 5-8 oz blade bait and let it sink to the bottom, take the
slack out and rip it off the bottom a foot or so and let it sink back to 
the bottom...The best I usually do is around the bridges over 250.
be prepared though because there's alot of guys fishing this way
around this time of year at the bridges...
If your fishing it correctly after a few hours you'll get the
burning in the elbow....


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Howdy, just curious as to how easy the shad will be to get at Tappan? Catfish Hunter -- Are you fishing the Neocats tourney? Thanks - Tom


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

The shad are getting harder to come by as the nights get colder.

Saugeye are pretty good from what I've heard. My partner in the bass tournament on sunday hooked a 4lber while throwing a shad rap. Another fellow picked up between a 9-10 lber (so he says) the previous day. I saw several smaller 'eyes caught this week also.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a nine pounder(saugeye) in the bass tournament that was held the tuesday before the last chance tournament on sunday. I had it weighed on the tournament scale. BIG FILLETS!!:B


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

here's a picture of the 9 lb saugeye I hope I did this right


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

V-MAX200 said:


> here's a picture of the 9 lb saugeye I hope I did this right


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the shad at tappan are getting scarce, i was just out there and threw a cast net and i got 6-8 decent sized shad and about 2 dozen of the baby shad 2-3 inches long !! that was all i could find and i threw in several locations !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

got a bunch of frozen shad if someone wants it. im in beach city now. 330 756 3295


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, a name from the past. Nice seeing you again Big Dan . Hope things are well.... DA KING !!!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

great to here from you husky hooker you still got that boat motor for sale I talked to you when you lived by tappen i was freinds with your neibhor you was haveing a yard sale and i stoped in this might help you remember who i am


----------

